

Show HN: Simplifying searching on Android - Bean Search - shadowfax92
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=in.beanify.beansearch

======
shadowfax92
I'm the developer of this app. I made this app to basically meet some of my
searching needs. Please let me know if you have any interesting
features/suggestions.

